# STARTING YOTE HUNTING IN WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA



## gezaacres (Dec 9, 2004)

i live in butler county connoquennessing township pennsylvania iv ben a varm. hunter for some time but i just started a int. in yote i call them in but they hang up at 100 yrds my call is with me am i playing it to loud? i use cotton tail squealing i also have jack rabbit squ. but we dont have j. rabits here i use a red light is it to much candle power? its just a 5 cell mag. light. but carries a good spot beam. i do quite well fox though. obv. i hunt at night should i hunt day, i read were daylight is best,true? GARY FLEEGER :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You might be calling so loud that your making them weary try calling real soft and slowly raising your volume.


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

try getting some blow calls and maybe a mouse squeaker eastern yotes tend to hang up on most electronic callers especially in PA use a blow call that fits you best im sure your results will change


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

also best times i had in pa was from about 5am to 9-930 am and 3 to id say about 6-7pm in the afternoon night hunting in PA isnt worth your troubles im sure youll see better results during those hours


----------



## gezaacres (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks for the responce guys amazing i had a squeeker call in my hand today but did not buy it. and i come home to your responce now im kickin my self,one last ? today i had in the thick brush answering me it was more like a squawk than a bark was that a gray fox or a red it is three for three on the bark or squawk in that spot should i try to trap instead, is he call wise?thanks GARY


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

get the squeaker you'll bring it in for sure if its a fox of either type


----------

